# Marconi Atalanta for sale...



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

marconi atalanta for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for marconi atalanta. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.co.uk





Search for Atalanta if the above link doesn't work...

The buyer ideally needs to be in the UK as it's buyer collects...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Blimey someone's bid 20 quid. The blurb says it's suitable for a ship like Titanic. For some reason it's upside down in the photo, maybe that's how it landed when it fell off the lorry. Wonder where it came from?

John T


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> Blimey someone's bid 20 quid. The blurb says it's suitable for a ship like Titanic. For some reason it's upside down in the photo, maybe that's how it landed when it fell off the lorry. Wonder where it came from?
> 
> John T


The MIMCO Atlanta went on sale during 1958 a L O N G Time after Titanic foundered.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Dimples82 said:


> The MIMCO Atlanta went on sale during 1958 a L O N G Time after Titanic foundered.
> 
> Yes, I don't think they had EF85s in the cats whisker wirelesses on Titanic.
> 
> John T


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

johnvvc said:


> marconi atalanta for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Find great deals on eBay for marconi atalanta. Shop with confidence.
> ...


Like all marconi stuff a good reliable bit of gear, had marconi gear at southampton college in the 1960's and sailed on the British Star with all marconi gear never had any problems,had an Atlanta at home for a while but it was so big I replaced it with an Electra which I still have in its 70th year to remind me of happy days at sea


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

For marine auction enthusiasts Charles Miller Ltd have their six monthly specialist marine sale tomorrow. Some fine items listed.
https:/www.charlesmiller.com

BW
J


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

www,charlesmillerltd.com


----------



## BobRyder (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, what is one of those beasts really worth? By the USD or any other monetary label?


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Give me an R408 any day .........


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> Give me an R408 any day .........


Howay Chris, the Atalanta wasn't bad as long as you didn't have to replace that bloomin' piece of string that moved the pointer! Often wonder what the Millennials would think of us writing voluminous lists of calibration numbers so we could find the stations though.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

There was an AEI G4 that was I think little more than a prototype. I started at the bottom of each band and wrote down frequencies. After complaint, an R50M appeared that I thought was brilliant by comparison.

David

+


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

trotterdotpom said:


> Howay Chris, the Atalanta wasn't bad as long as you didn't have to replace that bloomin' piece of string that moved the pointer! Often wonder what the Millennials would think of us writing voluminous lists of calibration numbers so we could find the stations though.
> 
> John T





david.hopcroft said:


> There was an AEI G4 that was I think little more than a prototype. I started at the bottom of each band and wrote down frequencies. After complaint, an R50M appeared that I thought was brilliant by comparison.
> 
> David
> 
> +


The G4 must have been the pits if an R50M was an improvement !!!!!,I sailed with 2 R50M's and had the second one thrown off requesting an R408 replacement and what came, another horrid R50M


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The G4 was tune with left and write with right whilst trying to take traffic. The R50M was brilliant because I could set the area scheme call band at the end of a watch, put it on standby and it would be there next watch. Another one was not to bad either !!

David


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Those were the days, another busy watch!!


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

P.Arnold said:


> Those were the days, another busy watch!!


His horrible R50M has probably gone on the blink and he has nothing to listen to !!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

got qry 5000 at GKA and fell asleep


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

An upholstered chair? Luckshurie!


----------



## gw4xxf (6 mo ago)

I joined Mobilastral/GMOH, flying out to Bahrain in Feb 1970.
To my horror it had the R50M as pictured above. 
Dreadful, awful and all other derogatory words that I can't print here!
SSB was coming in - uh?
I had enough of the thing and pleaded with Mobil for something better.
During a six-week drydock in Skaramangas in April a beautiful R408 arrived. 
£2,500 out of the box - a lot of money then.
The shipyard then had to rig an extra Rx Ae because the R50M shared an Ae that would have blown out the front end of the R408 on Tx.
I installed it myself and shifted the R50M up onto the shelf above the filter unit as a secondary Rx.

I reckon that the R408 was the finest analogue solid state ever made.
it still is because I have one here in my shack which outperforms my modern amateur digital transceivers.

DE GW4XXF


----------

